# Where to get bearings, races and seals?



## Seth (Jan 23, 2011)

Where does everybody buy new bearings, races, and seals when redoing boat bearings? I'm going to start fresh and replace all of these just for piece of mind. I searched the numbers on my races and now know that my hubs are 1 3/8" x 1 1/16". Is that all the info that is needed to get the correct parts? I've still got the parts in case I needed them to find the correct parts.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually carry the old ones to NAPA to make sure they match and buy them there.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Call your local autoparts, Farm, or marine supply store. Trailer bearings are pretty common.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 24, 2011)

I just replaced mine, I got them from Tractor Supply and each wheel came in a kit. I think I did both for around $20.00. Also you can go to https://www.sportsmansguide.com
I sure hope yours goes easier than mine !


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 24, 2011)

I got the kits at Farm N Fleet.


----------



## Seth (Jan 24, 2011)

I stopped by Oreilly's on the way home tonight and they gave me the parts I needed. My only concern now is the seal. My old seal had a spring going around the outside edge and the one I got to replace it did not. Will this cause any issues? My trailer has the E-Z lube axle's if that matters.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you mean by spring going around the outside?

Some seals have a spring to maintain pressure on the diameter surface.
Then there is the Bearing Buddies which have a spring similar to a lock washer, and they maintain pressure to keep water out of the bearing area.


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

I purchase mine online at www.etrailer.com. They have good prices and service.


----------



## Seth (Feb 7, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> What do you mean by spring going around the outside?
> 
> Some seals have a spring to maintain pressure on the diameter surface.
> Then there is the Bearing Buddies which have a spring similar to a lock washer, and they maintain pressure to keep water out of the bearing area.



Sorry I wasn't clear on my description. I was referring to the inner seals that had springs on the inner lip to apply more pressure to the spindle. Are they that much better than the regular seals that you get from Oreilly?


----------

